# The Strange Things People Knit & Crochet



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I see some beautiful creations on this Web site, and I also get some pretty good chuckles over certain knit or crochet projects. Please note that I do NOT want any of these for Christmas...

But if you want to keep grubby little finger prints off your light switches, you may want to purchase the pattern here:

http://www.leethal.net/patterns/qkcvol3.html

My aunt once sewed a bunch of frilly pinafore aprons that were designed to be worn by liquid dish soap bottles. I have quite a collection of them done in fabrics for every holiday. Normally I wouldn't go for things like this, but knowing that her sweet hands made them, they do get displayed around the holidays. I cherish them because she made them for me, and I think of her whenever I see them.

Please, no knit or crochet Kleenex box covers for me either...

Let's see just how many unusual (or even 'useless') things we can come up with for this topic. Obviously, what one person may consider to be useless may be indispensible to another.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Not an item for me. But my sister-in-law has needlepointed many switch cover plates. They are beautiful.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> Not an item for me. But my sister-in-law has needlepointed many switch cover plates. They are beautiful.


LOVE the doggy scarf in your avatar. Guess this is another example of one thing that might seem silly to one person, but loved by another. I do like some whimsical things like this, and I know that children adore them. Morehouse Farms has a Dashhound scarf that I'd love to make for my niece or nephew. They have so many cute patterns on this Web site. Is that where you got yours?

http://www.morehousefarm.com/KnittingKits/Critters/

I'm hoping that some library will have one of their "Morehouse Merino Critter Pattern Collection" books because they're quite expensive to buy ($49.90 + shipping).


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I can honestly say that the oddest crocheted item I have seen is a sombrero for a Tabasco sauce bottle. My son got it for Christmas (not from me) After I looked at it for awhile, all sense of oddness disappeared. It would look great on a table for a Mexican dinner or party.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I can honestly say that the oddest crocheted item I have seen is a sombrero for a Tabasco sauce bottle. My son got it for Christmas (not from me) After I looked at it for awhile, all sense of oddness disappeared. It would look great on a table for a Mexican dinner or party.


Sounds cute. My sisters and sister-in-law have literally hundreds of decorations like this - for every holiday. I'm not a collector myself, but I enjoy seeing them at other people's houses. Your sombrero sounds like it would be good for a "Cinco de Mayo" holiday table.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Colorado knits said:
> 
> 
> > Not an item for me. But my sister-in-law has needlepointed many switch cover plates. They are beautiful.
> ...


Yes, the dachshund is from Morehouse Farm. The scarf was for my daughter for xmas a year ago. My daughter loves dachsunds and now is on her third rescue doxie.

I thought it needed more color than the one color yarn that the pattern called for.

I also made the alligator scarf. It is such fun to make! I gave it to a great-niece who loves funky things. Mr. Alli (as I call him) sits in the middle of her dining room table. I thought I had pictures of him, but only found the in-progress one. I think completed pics are still on my camera.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

> Yes, the dachshund is from Morehouse Farm. The scarf was for my daughter for xmas a year ago. My daughter loves dachsunds and now is on her third rescue doxie.
> 
> I thought it needed more color than the one color yarn that the pattern called for.
> 
> I also made the alligator scarf. It is such fun to make! I gave it to a great-niece who loves funky things. Mr. Alli (as I call him) sits in the middle of her dining room table. I thought I had pictures of him, but only found the in-progress one. I think completed pics are still on my camera.


I LOVE the alligator too! And have you seen the dragon? They have so many cute designs, it's hard to pick a favorite. That's why I'd love to get my hands on the entire book! There are actually 3 volumes in the Morehouse Farms book collection. They've spread out all the most popular critters among the 3 books. I guess that's in an effort to try and get people to buy all 3 books. You did a great job on both of your scarves. They are absolutely adorable.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I knitted a couple of dish cloths just because I needed something small and quick to complete after being so involved in making afghans. My daughter thought it was totally useless and let me know!! I use them but won't waste my time making more. And no reflection to all the wonderful friends I have here that make them and love them. I just would rather make something else....like knit all the cute patterns for them, join them and make an afghan...do you think I have afghans on the brain?!! LOL! I do think so!!
LOMAO
JuneK


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Have now got a waiting list for molehill teacosies - there's naught so stange as folk........


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Is there a pattern out there for this cozy or is it your own design. I love cozies and since my son is a potter and uses all earthy items(ferns, leaves etc) to create hs dessigns and century old firing methods to finish them this cozy would be a delightful addition for those who really use them rather than just have them for display. Norah


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

one way to use up left over yarn scraps.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Colorado knits said:
> 
> 
> > Not an item for me. But my sister-in-law has needlepointed many switch cover plates. They are beautiful.
> ...


Oh my, I'd LOVE the Morehouse books but good grief. You'd have to pay $150 to get all three and they've spread out the patterns in all three books. ugh.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

The most whimsical item I have seen, and yes, I have the pattern, is for a fake roll of toilt paper to hang on your bathroom wall!*chuckle*


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Even tho I would not want any of these things, have to admire the creative spirit that would do them. And some of them really show inventiveness of shape, form and function.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

My sister persuaded me to knit her a womb-see the Knitty site,also to crochet the childbirth education doll on EtsyI thought she was mad-but I've had to make two more pregnant dolls for friends.


----------



## lyninmi (Jul 21, 2011)

Once knit a Willie Warmer for a friend, that everyone thought was so out of character for me.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

What's trash for one is treasure for another! I once had someone give me a crocheted toilet roll cover(for the spare roll) in that horrible old-style "Phentex". It was a nasty shade of pink, and shaped like a poodle!Not quite my taste, but,no doubt, beautiful to someone else. 
I've been known to make dishcloths,too, but only on request---my SIL loves them. I call them an "idiot project"---something to do when little attention is required!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

What a charming little giggle to start my day! Have enjoyed reading everyone's stories about offbeat projects. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I made a pattern for a Willie Warmer - gave one to a friend and before long I realized I had made 24. Everyone wanted one. I have a SIL who begs for my dishcloths. To each his own.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Have been looking for a dachshund scarf pattern for ages.

This completes my Christmas list of handmade items.

Just purchased the kit from Moorehouse.

Dachshund Pattern and kit
http://www.morehousefarm.com/KnittingKits/Scarves/Dachshund/?

THANKS SO MUCH!!!

P.S. What does Avatar mean?


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

I LOVE knit or crocheted dishcloths. My mother crochets them for me and gives me some every time I visit. She gave me some when I got married that lasted for five years!!! No store bought dishcloth I've ever had has lasted that long!! With two little kids I'm hard on my dish cloths. I'm currently making one that's cabled because I've never cabled before and I thought this would be a good project to try it on before I try to make a full sized blanket. I agree to each their own!!! As far as strange knitted things, I've seen pictures in books of people having knitted something to go over around and through street signs! I thought that was odd.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

The pattern was a freebie on the Ravelry site - just search for teacosy and it's one of 40 plus but this is definitely the most quirky of the bunch. It's not difficult - just fiddly and time consuming. The most challenging bit is to get the mole hill in moss stitch whilst the grass growing up within it remains in stocking stitch. I also recommend that when doing the mole's head with its increasing and decreasing, you do this in such a way as not to create tiny holes, as they will show up when you stuff its head. This email makes me sound certifiable! Best of luck!!


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

Talk about "Strange". I found this a few minutes ago and just had to share it. I do believe that someone has WWWAAAYYYY too much yarn, or time on her hands, or maybe a bit of both...hehehehehehe

http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/PATThousefrau.html


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh I agree.
Too much money for me to knit those treasures.
Guess they have the market cornered on CUTE but I can't spend that kind of money on a book for knitting. Almost my food budget!!!!!
Linda


missvix61 said:


> kimmyz said:
> 
> 
> > Colorado knits said:
> ...


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I have seen a photo of a water Tower with a cover knitted to make it look like a pencil! NOW that IS A SGN OF WAY TOO MUCH YARN AND TIME ON YOUR HANDS! *lol*


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

rolyn63 said:


> Talk about "Strange". I found this a few minutes ago and just had to share it. I do believe that someone has WWWAAAYYYY too much yarn, or time on her hands, or maybe a bit of both...hehehehehehe
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/PATThousefrau.html


That is too funny


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

Dowager said:


> I have seen a photo of a water Tower with a cover knitted to make it look like a pencil! NOW that IS A SGN OF WAY TOO MUCH YARN AND TIME ON YOUR HANDS! *lol*


ROFL.. yeah, I saw that too. I can't imagine the time, and money that the woman put into that. Both my hubby and son said that it was "Crazy!"


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

The strangest thing I knitted is the Mohawk hat out of "The Dominiknitrix". My daughter had to have one!
I thought I had a good pic of her wearing it, but it really does not show the hat/hair very well. So here is the actual picture out of the book. It was great fun to knit, for sure!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't know if it has occurred to anyone else yet but do we think that perhaps anyone but one of us reading this may think us a bit odd? (((ggg Anyhow, my favorite unique item were the crocheted hats for the Mrs. Buttersworth bottles.
Love you all! marilyn


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

The idea of making squares for an afghan is great. I have some that I use for an easy way to decorate a child's sweater. The size of the dishcloth patterns can be used for many other things besides dishcloths.


----------



## krittermaker (Apr 12, 2011)

lyninmi said:


> Once knit a Willie Warmer for a friend, that everyone thought was so out of character for me.


I was asked to do one of those too ---was the hit of his birthday party !!!


----------



## sinait (May 31, 2011)

knittingnewbie said:


> I LOVE knit or crocheted dishcloths. My mother crochets them for me and gives me some every time I visit. She gave me some when I got married that lasted for five years!!! No store bought dishcloth I've ever had has lasted that long!! With two little kids I'm hard on my dish cloths. I'm currently making one that's cabled because I've never cabled before and I thought this would be a good project to try it on before I try to make a full sized blanket. I agree to each their own!!! As far as strange knitted things, I've seen pictures in books of people having knitted something to go over around and through street signs! I thought that was odd.


I agree -- have come to like my dishcloths. I was a dyed-in-the-wool (pun intended) sponge user, but when I discovered how fresh and clean I can keep my dischloths, I am using them more and more. They're a good way for me to try out a new pattern, and a great way for me to teach new knitters. They're small and not intimidating. I have a friend whom I taught to knit, she did a dishcloth and then a blanket. Talk about jumping in!! BUT...the dishcloth gave her the confidence to proceed.

AND I call them my no-brainer projects. I'm just finishing a massively cabled sweater - can't wait to do a dishcloth that I don't have to think about! LOL


----------



## sinait (May 31, 2011)

Saw a book at the library the other day that had a pattern for an Aran cabled upholstered chair cover. Now THAT is too much time and yarn on your hands!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> kimmyz said:
> 
> 
> > Colorado knits said:
> ...


I'm going to suggest that my local library purchase 1, if not all 3 of them!


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

rolyn63 said:


> Talk about "Strange". I found this a few minutes ago and just had to share it. I do believe that someone has WWWAAAYYYY too much yarn, or time on her hands, or maybe a bit of both...hehehehehehe
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/PATThousefrau.html


Love it. When I have nothing else to do! Beats having all the hair hanging down and it is just like a wig. great for Halloween. That could be the whole costume. For me, it would need to be a on-going pick-up project.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

My pet hate is toilet rolls covers knitted to look like crinolin ladies dresses. Does anyone still knit them?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

toichingal said:


> rolyn63 said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about "Strange". I found this a few minutes ago and just had to share it. I do believe that someone has WWWAAAYYYY too much yarn, or time on her hands, or maybe a bit of both...hehehehehehe
> ...


Yes, that's pretty funny. Creative thinking involved too. I once entered a pumpkin carving contest. In addition to the carving, we were allowed to decorate our pumpkins with anything our heart's desired. Mine had curlers made out of capacitors (I work for engineering companies) and had flashing lights and all manner of wiring paraphernalia. My pumpkin won first place to my surprise.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

LOVE the doggy scarf in your avatar. Guess this is another example of one thing that might seem silly to one person, but loved by another. I do like some whimsical things like this, and I know that children adore them. Morehouse Farms has a Dashhound scarf that I'd love to make for my niece or nephew. They have so many cute patterns on this Web site. Is that where you got yours?

http://www.morehousefarm.com/KnittingKits/Critters/

I'm hoping that some library will have one of their "Morehouse Merino Critter Pattern Collection" books because they're quite expensive to buy ($49.90 + shipping).[/quote]

Oh my, I'd LOVE the Morehouse books but good grief. You'd have to pay $150 to get all three and they've spread out the patterns in all three books. ugh.[/quote]

Yeah, way too expensive to buy the books. I guess just buy the patterns you are most likely to knit. I've only purchased two of them, but they are so darn cute!


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

The answer to inishowen's question about knitted dresses for the spare toilet roll, "Does anyone knit them any more?", the answer is, "Gosh, I hope not." What could be more stupid and silly?! I knit a lot of dishcloths, very simple pattern, because some of my friends like them. I don't use them, myself, at least not for dishes. (Wrap an ear of sweet corn in a wet dishcloth, steam in microwave for 7 or 8 minutes, and enjoy.)


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

inishowen said:


> My pet hate is toilet rolls covers knitted to look like crinolin ladies dresses. Does anyone still knit them?


Let's hope NOT! :lol:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

jjane139 said:


> The answer to inishowen's question about knitted dresses for the spare toilet roll, "Does anyone knit them any more?", the answer is, "Gosh, I hope not." What could be more stupid and silly?! I knit a lot of dishcloths, very simple pattern, because some of my friends like them. I don't use them, myself, at least not for dishes. (Wrap an ear of sweet corn in a wet dishcloth, steam in microwave for 7 or 8 minutes, and enjoy.)


Thanks for that microwave tip! Hoping it will work as well with a store-bought dish cloth.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

where did you find the pattern for the alli scarf/?cute!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I see some beautiful creations on this Web site, and I also get some pretty good chuckles over certain knit or crochet projects. Please note that I do NOT want any of these for Christmas...
> 
> But if you want to keep grubby little finger prints off your light switches, you may want to purchase the pattern here:
> 
> ...


Well, then there's the knitted uterus on Knitty.com, and the knitted boobs (they actually use these in the UK to teach breastfeeding, but I have the yarn to knit them with when/if I ever need a prosthesis--one breast cancer scare was enough for me), and the medical student who knitted a digestive tract from tongue to anus.....


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

Does anyone have a pattern for something called "Hedgehog Mitts"???


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

OK I found it ..yikes just the kit is $25.00 almost I am sure there is shipping also..I dont think you can buy just the pattern...anyone know???


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I knitted a couple of dish cloths just because I needed something small and quick to complete after being so involved in making afghans. My daughter thought it was totally useless and let me know!! I use them but won't waste my time making more. And no reflection to all the wonderful friends I have here that make them and love them. I just would rather make something else....like knit all the cute patterns for them, join them and make an afghan...do you think I have afghans on the brain?!! LOL! I do think so!!
> LOMAO
> JuneK


I like to try out new stitches and patterns by making dishcloths. I don't worry about perfection and I can decide if I like doing it enough to make a larger item.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> kimmyz said:
> 
> 
> > I see some beautiful creations on this Web site, and I also get some pretty good chuckles over certain knit or crochet projects. Please note that I do NOT want any of these for Christmas...
> ...


OMG. This topic is opening up a whole new world :shock:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

JoanL said:


> Does anyone have a pattern for something called "Hedgehog Mitts"???


Are these the one's you're talking about? I think these are really cute. If anyone is ever willing to share the pattern, please PM me.

http://www.morehousefarm.com/KnittingKits/Mittens/Hedgehog/


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Tenaj, I don't think anyone has answered your Avatar question. It's an image you use to represent yourself, rather than using your own photo.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

JoanL said:


> OK I found it ..yikes just the kit is $25.00 almost I am sure there is shipping also..I dont think you can buy just the pattern...anyone know???


If it's from Morehouse, yes, you may be able to buy just the pattern, but more likely they want to sell the kit with their yarns, which are nice.


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

All this about dishcloths. The other day as I went to dry my hand in the bathroom, I decided that I would have to try dishcloths and make them hand towel length for a quick dry when needed and not use up the "pretty company towels" all the time. maybe a carry-with me project. mlk


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

OK, I may have come up with a rather strange item. I knit two rectangles out of wool, sewed them together on the long sides, and felted them to the size of my forearms. I tried wearing them to protect my arms from my parrot's claws. Good idea, but I couldn't quit itching because of the wool. Had to sew some quilted ones instead.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> JoanL said:
> 
> 
> > OK I found it ..yikes just the kit is $25.00 almost I am sure there is shipping also..I dont think you can buy just the pattern...anyone know???
> ...


I'm not sure, but I think they only sell "collections" of their patterns in book form. There are 3 volumes, each selling for $49.90 + shipping. You could phone or email them to make sure they don't sell the individual patterns. I think the only way you can get your hands on a single pattern is if you buy the kit. At the moment, I think they're having a sale - $5. off every kit, but that's still quite expensive.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Mollie said:


> OK, I may have come up with a rather strange item. I knit two rectangles out of wool, sewed them together on the long sides, and felted them to the size of my forearms. I tried wearing them to protect my arms from my parrot's claws. Good idea, but I couldn't quit itching because of the wool. Had to sew some quilted ones instead.


Would have been a good idea if the yarn had been soft and comfortable... I find that whenever I knit anything with wool or even a wool blend, my nose runs. Obviously, I'm allergic, but I like the natural fibers so much that I put up with it.


----------



## klcmaher (Jun 20, 2011)

Did you check Amazon? It's the first place I go for a book. You can get them used for scads cheaper than a new book.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I think all the 'yarn bombing' stuff is pretty awful. What a stupid waste of yarn and time... I hate those ugly acrylics in the stores, so why would I want to see them plastered all over the great outdoors? Just my opinion and remember, I'm entitled to it...


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

klcmaher said:


> Did you check Amazon? It's the first place I go for a book. You can get them used for scads cheaper than a new book.


Yes, I checked. Amazon doesn't have it. I think you can only buy it on the Morehouse Farms Web site.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

JoanL said:


> where did you find the pattern for the alli scarf/?cute!!


http://www.morehousefarm.com/KnittingKits/Critters/

This is one of the patterns we've been discussing in many of the previous posts on this topic.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I just checked ebay and they have a few Morehouse Farms books - not sure if those are the ones you are looking for, but you might just periodically check ebay for those books. $50 is a lot to pay for one book, yikes :shock:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Mystikerin said:


> I just checked ebay and they have a few Morehouse Farms books - not sure if those are the ones you are looking for, but you might just periodically check ebay for those books. $50 is a lot to pay for one book, yikes :shock:


I just checked and found one of their books there, but it's not one of the "Critters" books.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Does anybody remember dresses for "fashion dolls" with the skirts made out of milk filters? (OK, it's off the subject of knitting, but I just "flashed" to the image of those antebellum outfits.)


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

There are some pretty funny (and resourceful) things!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

immunurse said:


> Does anybody remember dresses for "fashion dolls" with the skirts made out of milk filters? (OK, it's off the subject of knitting, but I just "flashed" to the image of those antebellum outfits.)


I had never heard of these, so I Googled it:

http://justcallmeretro.blogspot.com/2011/03/bed-dolls.html

What exactly are "milk filters"? It says they were used on dairy farms, so I'm wondering how the average person would have access to something like this? The dolls are very bizarre looking, but seem to have been popular in the early 50s. I was a child in the 50s, but I don't remember them.

All I remember was my Barbie doll which I still have BTW. I used to make clothes for her myself when I was a little girl - all sewn by hand. She was a red head with a "Bubble" hairdo. You hardly see those anymore. My sister had the classic ponytail Barbie with black hair. Remember her black and white striped one-piece swimsuit? That Barbie is in bad shape. I took better care of mine.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

mac.worrall said:


> My sister persuaded me to knit her a womb-see the Knitty site,also to crochet the childbirth education doll on EtsyI thought she was mad-but I've had to make two more pregnant dolls for friends.


Wow! I'd forgotten the knitted uterus. For 11 years in the 70s & 80s I taught Lamaze Childbirth classes and the knitted uterus was really a perfect visual aid to show the "effacement" (thinning or pulling up) of the cervix so it could open. I also had a molded pelvis. Takes me back!


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

That's too bad :-(


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> The pattern was a freebie on the Ravelry site - just search for teacosy and it's one of 40 plus but this is definitely the most quirky of the bunch. It's not difficult - just fiddly and time consuming. The most challenging bit is to get the mole hill in moss stitch whilst the grass growing up within it remains in stocking stitch. I also recommend that when doing the mole's head with its increasing and decreasing, you do this in such a way as not to create tiny holes, as they will show up when you stuff its head. This email makes me sound certifiable! Best of luck!!


you have the cutest mohill


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, I don't know I think the knitted uterus takes the cake! :-D


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

A milk filter fits into the bottom of a milk strainer. The filters came in dark-blue boxes of probably 100. They were cottony and soft and proably sterile, maybe four and a half or five inches across. The strainer was metal and similar to a canning funnel in shape, but with a drain-like bottom instead of an open bottom. The filter was pressed into place, similarly to a coffee filter, and held with a spring slightly bigger than the diameter of the bottom of the strainer. It was squeezed a little bit and then pressed snugly into place on top of the filter. The strainer was big enough to hold, easily, a gallon of milk, poured out of the bucket into which my father milked the cow. We were not a farm family but lived in such small towns in the Mid-West that there was no zoning; animals could be kept anywhere. We had one or two cows at a time which amply supplied the six in our family with milk, cream, cottage cheese, and sometimes ice cream. My mother was not afraid of work so we enjoyed all these benefits every day. I well remember drying dishes for Mother and wrestling with the strainer which seemed to be as big as I was. After use, the filters were thrown away, perhaps one of the first disposables and possibly still lying somewher in a landfill. I don't remember seeing crafts made with milk filters; perhaps people would have thought it was wasteful to make dolls of them. Also, they tore rather easily.


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

not for me however it would keep the plate clean


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Knitted Earrings

Just when you thought you had run out of ideas for your stash yarn, along comes a clever idea by designer Rosemary (Romi)Hill, who shares 3 great tutorials on knitted earrings. Source: knitty.com

http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter08/PATTbijouterie.php


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

lyninmi said:


> Once knit a Willie Warmer for a friend, that everyone thought was so out of character for me.


That's just wrong.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> kimmyz said:
> 
> 
> > I see some beautiful creations on this Web site, and I also get some pretty good chuckles over certain knit or crochet projects. Please note that I do NOT want any of these for Christmas...
> ...


I saw that pattern, with detailed instructions regarding what color yarn to use for each organ. Just proves my point...just because you *can* knit something doesn't necessarily mean you *should*.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

a day or two ago some one posted a pic of a Blue Poopie. She was trying to make a stuffed hippo. Got quite a few cute responses.
I, myself posted pic of a crocheted pinafore for dish liquid bottles. No wonder I got NO responses at all. Live and learn.


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

i also made a lot of clothes for barbies by hand..I think in any case they are too tiny for a sewing machine..I made them for my granddaughters..I think they are saving them for their children.


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

it may be clever but not my taste


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I knitted a couple of dish cloths just because I needed something small and quick to complete after being so involved in making afghans. My daughter thought it was totally useless and let me know!! I use them but won't waste my time making more. And no reflection to all the wonderful friends I have here that make them and love them. I just would rather make something else....like knit all the cute patterns for them, join them and make an afghan...do you think I have afghans on the brain?!! LOL! I do think so!!
> LOMAO
> JuneK


here in australia i dont know of anyone that knits or uses knitted dishcloths.i had never heard of them till i joined this site,to me that would be a complete waste of good knitting,so if i ever catch this strange bug,i will stich them all together to make a useful afghan.must admit though,some of the patterns are quite nice.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

missyern said:


> I made a pattern for a Willie Warmer - gave one to a friend and before long I realized I had made 24. Everyone wanted one. I have a SIL who begs for my dishcloths. To each his own.


i was going to mention the willie warmers,have not made any,but wouldnt mind seing some modeled.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> a day or two ago some one posted a pic of a Blue Poopie. She was trying to make a stuffed hippo. Got quite a few cute responses.
> I, myself posted pic of a crocheted pinafore for dish liquid bottles. No wonder I got NO responses at all. Live and learn.


so sorry,no responses?i wish i had seen it,i would have had a good laugh.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

whodlum said:


> lyninmi said:
> 
> 
> > Once knit a Willie Warmer for a friend, that everyone thought was so out of character for me.
> ...


My husband sure didn't need that. His was always 'hot as a firecracker'. LOL!!
JuneK


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I knitted a couple of dish cloths just because I needed something small and quick to complete after being so involved in making afghans. My daughter thought it was totally useless and let me know!! I use them but won't waste my time making more. And no reflection to all the wonderful friends I have here that make them and love them. I just would rather make something else....like knit all the cute patterns for them, join them and make an afghan...do you think I have afghans on the brain?!! LOL! I do think so!!
> LOMAO
> JuneK


I love my washcloths. Found out others do too. Great in bath for me. Others do all kinds if things with them, wash winfows, shine while cleaning items and moer. I am making a towel set for a wedding gift. They will be vert decorative, but useful to if they choose.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Well, then there's the knitted uterus on Knitty.com, and the knitted boobs (they actually use these in the UK to teach breastfeeding, but I have the yarn to knit them with when/if I ever need a prosthesis--one breast cancer scare was enough for me), and the medical student who knitted a digestive tract from tongue to anus.....[/quote]

I saw that pattern, with detailed instructions regarding what color yarn to use for each organ. Just proves my point...just because you *can* knit something doesn't necessarily mean you *should*.[/quote]

Yes, I saved that pattern (nephew is an MD) and it did serve a purpose for the designer, who was a med student, but I don't think its on my horizon any time soon <G>.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Well, then there's the knitted uterus on Knitty.com, and the knitted boobs (they actually use these in the UK to teach breastfeeding, but I have the yarn to knit them with when/if I ever need a prosthesis--one breast cancer scare was enough for me), and the medical student who knitted a digestive tract from tongue to anus.....


I saw that pattern, with detailed instructions regarding what color yarn to use for each organ. Just proves my point...just because you *can* knit something doesn't necessarily mean you *should*.[/quote]

Sounds fun for my daughter who is a first year doctor! Can just imagine her face when she saw what she would expect to be socks!
Yes, I saved that pattern (nephew is an MD) and it did serve a purpose for the designer, who was a med student, but I don't think its on my horizon any time soon <G>.[/quote]


----------



## jdrob (Jul 25, 2011)

Years ago my Mother-in-Law Croched a Cresh. Mary, Joseph, Baby Jesus in the manger, 3 kings, Shepards, Sheep, Donkey,
You name it,I got it. Also a wonderful geriatric Bride &Groom. Someday, if i ever learn how, I will post the pictures. They Just mske you smile. Judy in Fl.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

You may be able t convert this pattern into mittens. If you want the Moorehouse look just do bobble stitches for the body.

http://www.barddance.org/knittering/blueshedgehogpattern.htm

Hope this helps


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

How about this knitted grenade? http://www.mustanglist.com/redir.php/b/eE1qTTMxMi0yODcyNS02Njk1NDYtMTEzNDk2NDc~/


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

What would you do with a knitted grenade?


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> immunurse said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody remember dresses for "fashion dolls" with the skirts made out of milk filters? (OK, it's off the subject of knitting, but I just "flashed" to the image of those antebellum outfits.)
> ...


I had a Barbie with a black "Bubble" hairdo! My Mom got her for me because Mom wore the "Bubble" herself and got my Barbie to match her hair. I've never heard of anyone else who had a Barbie with that hairstyle. I'm sure your readhead trumps my plain ol' black-haired Barbie!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I had never heard of these, so I Googled it:

http://justcallmeretro.blogspot.com/2011/03/bed-dolls.html

What exactly are "milk filters"? It says they were used on dairy farms, so I'm wondering how the average person would have access to something like this? [/quote]

Let's see, I have a box of them right here (yes, not only do I have them, I know what they are used for <G>, and yes, I have used them for that purpose.) Milk filters are round disks of non-gauze meshed fabric, it isn't woven, although it used to be, it's sort of a polyester felt. They are opaque,and about the thickness of a piece of construction paper. While they came in different diameters, the most common was 6.5 inches across. Before the days of automated in-line milking machines where the milk these days goes straight from the cow, through the machine which has an in-line filter, through piping systems directly to the cooler, you either milked by hand (been there done that during power outages, had to dump a lot of milk one year because the power was out so long the ice in the milk tank completely melted--fresh milk is body temperature--98 degrees F) or with individual milking machines. The vacuum cups were attached to a holding bucket and then to the cow's teats. Vacuum suction milked the cow, the milk collected in the bucket. The buckets were poured through a big funnel (think canning funnel, but two feet across), with a drain plug (similar to the one in your sink). the milk filter fit across the small end of the milk funnel (basket actually) under the drain plug and acted as a sieve to keep foreign matter that might have fallen into the milk or any clotted milk from going into the holding tank.

Why do I have them now? Well, last year Miss BT got into cutting snowflakes out (no, I can't find my scissors or they're dull as dishwater) and these are nice and round, plenty stiff enough to use for round snowflakes. They can be found at farm supply stores (I haven't looked to see if Tractor Supply Company carries them, they're more like hardware stores with guns here, it's kind of a weird area for them, few farms left, but lots of yuppie wannabes).


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I still have my 1950s Barbie with the red bubble hairdo (ala Lucille Ball styling). My daughter has played with her throughout her childhood and she reamins one of our favorite dolls, over Bratz and other dolls.


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

I just purchased a book called Tea Cozies 2. It has some really cute and whimiscal tea cozies in it. I bought it because I have an English neighbor and she keeps asking me to knit her a cozie. I found many, so she will be getting a lot of cozies.
I purchased the book on Amazon.com
It's a great book.


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

Grannybear said:


> Is there a pattern out there for this cozy or is it your own design. I love cozies and since my son is a potter and uses all earthy items(ferns, leaves etc) to create hs dessigns and century old firing methods to finish them this cozy would be a delightful addition for those who really use them rather than just have them for display. Norah


I just purchased a book called Tea Cozies 2. It has a lot of cute and whimical cozies in it. I have an English neighbor and she keeps asking me to knit her a cozie. She will be getting a lot of cozies, there are so many cute ones.
I purchased the book at Amazon.com


----------



## sinait (May 31, 2011)

keenknitter_2009 said:


> here in australia i dont know of anyone that knits or uses knitted dishcloths.i had never heard of them till i joined this site,to me that would be a complete waste of good knitting,so if i ever catch this strange bug,i will stich them all together to make a useful afghan.must admit though,some of the patterns are quite nice.


A bit off topic: what do you guys in the "land down under" use? Sponges?

As for knitting dishcloths: before you knock 'em, get some cotton and give them a try (if you have sugar'n'spice or "peaches 'n' cream, or lion brand, all of those make great cloths). They're great for cleaning anything you don't want to scratch, they're great for tables and stovetops, too! I've seen some that are like giant flowers with the nylon scrubbies for the middle.

Cotton "dishcloths" also make great face cloths, wash cloths, baby washcloths and, knit longer, hand towels.

Yep, dishcloth patterns are great for making squares to sew into afghans. Since I hate sewing things together, I think I might pick up and knit from one square to the next. Maybe join them the way I join mitered squares. In fact, I think that a bunch of dishcloth patterns made into afghans would make a great first project for some, AND a great sampler!

Maybe dishcloths need a new name.... LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We use sponges or dishclothes- but we don't knit them. I also had never heard of knitting dish cloths. We buy them. I have some cotton and plan to knit some, but don't know when I will get around to it. I did knit two in bamboo/cotton. But as far as I know my mother hasn't used it and my daughter likes hers but it takes longer to dry than shop bought ones. So I will see if the cotton is bettter as don't want them sitting round damp all the time. Guess I will need to give her one so she can compare them- or knit myself one in the bamboo/cotton. We don't have much range of cotton here either- and more expensive, I added Sugar 'cream to an order form hershners I think it was.


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

I think the cotton ones are great for cleaning ...i made a few for myself..i also am not sure what my daughter would make of it.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

sinait said:


> keenknitter_2009 said:
> 
> 
> > here in australia i dont know of anyone that knits or uses knitted dishcloths.i had never heard of them till i joined this site,to me that would be a complete waste of good knitting,so if i ever catch this strange bug,i will stich them all together to make a useful afghan.must admit though,some of the patterns are quite nice.
> ...


i used to use sponges years ago,but no longer.i have a couple of bought cotton dish cloths in my cupboard under the sink but thats were they stay,i have discovered MICRO FIBRE cloths and thats what i use.i dont have a dishwasher (only 2 people) everything gets washed by hand.at the end of the day the cloth goes into the laundry,and out comes a clean one.they are excellent for cleaning lots of things wet or dry,i also use them on the car.


----------



## sinait (May 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> We use sponges or dishclothes- but we don't knit them. I also had never heard of knitting dish cloths. We buy them. I have some cotton and plan to knit some, but don't know when I will get around to it. I did knit two in bamboo/cotton. But as far as I know my mother hasn't used it and my daughter likes hers but it takes longer to dry than shop bought ones. So I will see if the cotton is bettter as don't want them sitting round damp all the time. Guess I will need to give her one so she can compare them- or knit myself one in the bamboo/cotton. We don't have much range of cotton here either- and more expensive, I added Sugar 'cream to an order form hershners I think it was.


Maybe you're in a more humid climate than I am. We're generally about 15% or so humidity - not a desert, but not real humid! I usually wash mine every time I use them, so they go from kitchen to wash and don't sit around. Much. LOL I have a bamboo cotton mix - never thought of using it for a dishcloth. Sounds like it could be interesting. Let me know how it works - I might try it!


----------



## sinait (May 31, 2011)

i used to use sponges years ago,but no longer.i have a couple of bought cotton dish cloths in my cupboard under the sink but thats were they stay,i have discovered MICRO FIBRE cloths and thats what i use.i dont have a dishwasher (only 2 people) everything gets washed by hand.at the end of the day the cloth goes into the laundry,and out comes a clean one.they are excellent for cleaning lots of things wet or dry,i also use them on the car.[/quote]

I wonder if anyone makes a microfiber knitting yarn?


----------



## unicorn51 (Feb 19, 2011)

The boobs are being used for a good cause..from what I read about them they are more comfortable then others offered...there is a website where you can get the pattern to make them and donate them for cancer patients after breast removal surgery. So they in themselves are not strange


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I like to clean with the microfibre cloths, but I have more fun kniyying up clothed for my bath or for friends. They are just as useful.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

jjane139 said:


> A milk filter fits into the bottom of a milk strainer. The filters came in dark-blue boxes of probably 100. They were cottony and soft and proably sterile, maybe four and a half or five inches across. The strainer was metal and similar to a canning funnel in shape, but with a drain-like bottom instead of an open bottom. The filter was pressed into place, similarly to a coffee filter, and held with a spring slightly bigger than the diameter of the bottom of the strainer. It was squeezed a little bit and then pressed snugly into place on top of the filter. The strainer was big enough to hold, easily, a gallon of milk, poured out of the bucket into which my father milked the cow. We were not a farm family but lived in such small towns in the Mid-West that there was no zoning; animals could be kept anywhere. We had one or two cows at a time which amply supplied the six in our family with milk, cream, cottage cheese, and sometimes ice cream. My mother was not afraid of work so we enjoyed all these benefits every day. I well remember drying dishes for Mother and wrestling with the strainer which seemed to be as big as I was. After use, the filters were thrown away, perhaps one of the first disposables and possibly still lying somewher in a landfill. I don't remember seeing crafts made with milk filters; perhaps people would have thought it was wasteful to make dolls of them. Also, they tore rather easily.


This is very interesting. I learn so much on this forum.

Even though I never did see any of these "milk filter" dolls, I finally did remember something from my earliest childhood days. My parents took me to visit my grandmother and aunt in AZ. I was only about 3 years old at the time. The lady living next door had lots of dolls in her house. She made them herself. On her bed, was a doll with an ENORMOUS skirt which was made of sheer fabric rather than milk filters. However, this must be what people mean by "bed dolls" which were fashioned after the dolls with the enormous milk filter skirts. I had almost forgotten this, since memories from age 3 are almost non-existent. The woman actually ended up giving me a lovely doll that she had made. I think I still have it, though it's not the "bed doll" type.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Knitted Earrings
> 
> Just when you thought you had run out of ideas for your stash yarn, along comes a clever idea by designer Rosemary (Romi)Hill, who shares 3 great tutorials on knitted earrings. Source: knitty.com
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter08/PATTbijouterie.php


These aren't knitted, but I thought they were very cute:

http://www.maxsworld.co.uk/shop/jewellery/knitting-earrings/

You could easily make your own using toothpicks, beads, etc.


----------



## LaluBoatie (Apr 4, 2011)

OK, once again I must add my story. I not only have the knitted toilet paper pattern described in a previous post I have knitted it. A lady in my knitting group wanted it and she only knits on a loom so she could not make it herself she brought the pattern and asked if someone would make it for her. At the time she had just found out she had breast cancer and is now going through treatments. How could I not make it for her? I finished it 2 weeks ago and she loved it. It was tons of fun telling people I was knitting toilet paper when they asked what I was working on!1


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

whodlum said:


> lyninmi said:
> 
> 
> > Once knit a Willie Warmer for a friend, that everyone thought was so out of character for me.
> ...


I'm sure that many of you are familiar with John D's fun guessing games. Recently, he posted the first picture. I thought it was possibly a "willy warmer", though I didn't come right out and say so. (He was mentioning the terrible cold in Australia at the time.) Turns out, they were "chair socks". He's always telling us to "Keep it clean, ladies" when responding to his guessing games. For some reason, he's no longer doing any more guessing games. Perhaps someone "crossed the line"? Too bad, because they were fun. We all LOVE John. He knits some of the strangest things, but never boring - always entertaining and beautifully made.

I hope that my "Strange Things" topic doesn't get all of us excommunicated from this Web site! Just having fun...

I've never knitted any willy warmers. However, I did once bake some anatomically correct gingerbread men (excited ones) that were a big hit as Christmas gifts. Warning: Be careful who you give them to.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Too Funny but they are kind of cute!!!
marilyn


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

What is a willy warmer?


----------



## Lacey (Feb 16, 2011)

Just about anything you can knit someone, somewhere, will want it no matter what it is. LOL_ Lacey


----------



## Lacey (Feb 16, 2011)

jjane_A Willie warmer is for men. Looks a little like the chair socks in picture above only without the ruffles. I have made some as gag gifts. They are a big hit. I have also made the little (Willie) with testies attached_ chapstick holder. Too funny. I made 2 of the breastfeeding breasts, I think they are bigger than cantalopes. Lacey


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-21642-1.html this was posted recently- a phpto of a willie warmer. If it won't open simply put in willie warmer in the search above and it is one option that comes up.



jjane139 said:


> What is a willy warmer?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

jjane139 said:


> What is a willy warmer?


I can't believe there are actually PATTERNS for them!!!!

http://www.google.com/search?q=willy+warmer&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I think all the 'yarn bombing' stuff is pretty awful. What a stupid waste of yarn and time... I hate those ugly acrylics in the stores, so why would I want to see them plastered all over the great outdoors? Just my opinion and remember, I'm entitled to it...


I'm with you on this, Sewbizgirl!!!!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Okay. Here's another strange one - just posted today:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-22410-1.html

I always feel sorry for the dogs and cats, but I'm not sure what to feel for this tree :lol:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Another rather strange item, posted here on 8/5/11:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-22657-1.html

I like the name of this: "The Cat Got My Mouse"


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

jkn--to each his own, diffr'nt strokes, etc.
I probably have afghans on the brain, too. I usually knit "blankies" and very little else. 
I "sweatered, hatted, and gloved" myself all out while the kiddles were growing up. All summer, knit, knit, knit. They outgrew them so fast. 
Couldn't make daught's too fancy 'cuz they had to be handed down to her brothers! :lol:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> jkn--to each his own, diffr'nt strokes, etc.
> I probably have afghans on the brain, too. I usually knit "blankies" and very little else.
> I "sweatered, hatted, and gloved" myself all out while the kiddles were growing up. All summer, knit, knit, knit. They outgrew them so fast.
> Couldn't make daught's too fancy 'cuz they had to be handed down to her brothers! :lol:


Nothing strange about any of these things. They are among the most common items to knit or crochet.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

I just saw an article in the AARP magazine that shows a Smart Car totally covered in crochet - not just "bombing" but a cohesive pattern!
That is having too much free time - or maybe having more initiative and persistence than I do.


----------



## AuntVay (Jun 26, 2011)

In high school (early 1970's) I made dozens of NOSE WARMERS for Christmas presents. Nose warmers were actually commercially available as gag gifts. I copied a picture and made my own out of leftover sport weight. Think Willie Warmers, but smaller,certainly, cone-like shape, and as long as you like on the pointy end. For Christmas I would sew on a jingle bell. There were two crocheted chains sewn to opposite sides which were tied in the back of the head. Mostly girlfriends wore them, but some of the boys took the plunge, and I do remember one of the young male teachers allowing a photo of himself trying one on. I don't think that any remain to photograph, but I'm sure you all can visualize the basics and imagine the possibilities!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

AuntVay said:


> In high school (early 1970's) I made dozens of NOSE WARMERS for Christmas presents. Nose warmers were actually commercially available as gag gifts. I copied a picture and made my own out of leftover sport weight. Think Willie Warmers, but smaller,certainly, cone-like shape, and as long as you like on the pointy end. For Christmas I would sew on a jingle bell. There were two crocheted chains sewn to opposite sides which were tied in the back of the head. Mostly girlfriends wore them, but some of the boys took the plunge, and I do remember one of the young male teachers allowing a photo of himself trying one on. I don't think that any remain to photograph, but I'm sure you all can visualize the basics and imagine the possibilities!


Sounds like you've got a sense of humor! BTW, is that you pictured in your avatar?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Beautifully made, but why do people knit FRUIT?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23601-1.html


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

This tea cozy (named "Phyllis") posted on 8/15/11:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-24369-1.html


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Another "feral" tea cozy that I thought was hilarious. The creator thought so too!!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-24992-1.html


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

immunurse said:


> Does anybody remember dresses for "fashion dolls" with the skirts made out of milk filters? (OK, it's off the subject of knitting, but I just "flashed" to the image of those antebellum outfits.)


I remember those-made one and it sat on my bed when I was a teenager.
Thanks for the memory. :thumbup:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Yet another amazing posting on 9/1/11:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-27409-1.html

More knitted and crocheted food!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

ohhhh I like them


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Posted on 9/12/11:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29212-1.html


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I saw this today, and I'm rather intrigued with it!

Yarn bombing, posted on 9/12/11:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29464-1.html


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I got tired of buying the paper refills for my Swiffer Sweeper. I knit covers for them that I could take off, wash, and reuse. One of my latest projects was pop top mittens/glittens/glommits with a slit in the thumb for phone texting.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I can see that these things would be useful!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Yarn Bombing, posted 9/23/11:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-31831-1.html

Has to put a smile on your face...


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Posted on 9/30/11:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-33065-1.html#539085

I actually like this, and can think of some other uses for it.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Posted on 10/8/11:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-34809-1.html

This is so cute. They obviously LOVE it!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Posted on 10/25/11. I just LOVE this!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-38172-1.html


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Posted 10/27/11:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-38779-1.html

Perhaps it's for the Jolly Green Giant?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Posted on 12/1/11:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46026-1.html

Gives new meaning to the word "Fascinator".


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

__
https://flic.kr/p/5080675724


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Let's see just how many unusual (or even 'useless') things we can come up with for this topic. Obviously, what one person may consider to be useless may be indispensible to another.


It may seem strange or usless to most people, to me its just strange XD But I'm going to try and knit some 'blankets' for my model horses, mainly a way to use up scrap yarn


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I think this is cute:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85474-1.html


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Another to add to my collection:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-91412-1.html#1716539


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

This tread will be eternal...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-100339-1.html

If only real babies came out looking this good and with a bow around their neck! :lol:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Here's another to add to my collection of "Strange (but interesting!) Things":

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-154565-1.html

A dissected frog!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

This one takes the cake:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-151451-1.html


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Isn't this a killer? She's got a blog dissing really stupid patterns. Handmade by Mother so you da* well better wear it. lol

http://handmadebymother.blogspot.com/


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

anyone seen visited this site?
http://whatnot2crochet.com/wordpress/

as for willy warmers, I say let them freeze!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

This isn't strange, but it's very unusual and beautiful. This woman is an extremely talented knitter:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-157853-1.html


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I just have to add this link. These are amusing works of art. Fantastic crochet work!!!

http://crochetknitunlimited.blogspot.com/2012/02/crazy-crochet-flying-fatties.html


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-253139-1.html


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Quite a few strange (and awesome) things here:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/23-weird-but-awesome-knitted-things


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

More yarn art! Very cute.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-285579-1.html


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I knitted a cover that fitted over an old ottoman for my summer front porch. Used up a lot of old acrylic yarn in wild colors.
This was over ten years ago, no pictures and its long gone.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

kimmyz said:


> Beautifully made, but why do people knit FRUIT?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23601-1.html


Well I have knitted fruit to fill 2 bowls. I have one and gave the other to a friend. She at least claimed she loved it! Very decorative, and fun to do.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

i knit a couple bewbie hats. i want to wear one in october as part of breast cancer awareness... but i am not sure that people will generally be tolerant.

so i have toyed with the idea of making a pasty to put on my bewbie hat...

so far - i just haven't braved it yet!!!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Colorado knits said:


> Not an item for me. But my sister-in-law has needlepointed many switch cover plates. They are beautiful.


I am sure they are no match for that wretched green thing.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Here's another one to add to my collection:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/steamed-broccoli-florets


----------

